# DIY Filter Bags?



## choylifutsoccer (Jan 2, 2010)

So I'm running a Tetra Whisper filter and I just ran out of filter bags. They are expensive as heck, since my filter uses the XL bags. The dimensions are 6.25 x 9.5 inches. 
Anyways, I was wondering if there was a way to DIY these bags? I'm still not quite sure what material the bag is made of, but I'm suspecting polyester. Where can I find large sheets of this material that I can sew together myself? 
As for the filter media, I may just buy a big bottle of either activated carbon, or some other type of media. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

poly-fil. wally world has em cheap


----------



## choylifutsoccer (Jan 2, 2010)

Which section can I find this in? Is there a specific brand that is safe to use in aquariums?


----------



## Zippy (Feb 14, 2010)

I have 2 Tetra Whispers too. When I need new filter media I plan to buy a large sheet of it from some other brand's filter and cut the sizes I need. I already have made my own activated charcoal "bag" for a canister filter I have. I had a white nylon bag with a drawstring at the top. I filled this with the charcoal.

When my Bio Bag supply runs out I plan to make my own bags for the Whispers. I think I may have to play around with the placement of the bag though.


----------



## choylifutsoccer (Jan 2, 2010)

> I have 2 Tetra Whispers too.


The filter bags get expensive! 23 dollars for a 12 pack, and that was 10 years ago. 


> When my Bio Bag supply runs out I plan to make my own bags for the Whispers. I think I may have to play around with the placement of the bag though.


If you use the frame, can you just slide it in? That's what I'm planning to do.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep, just cut to size, fit over frame and slide it back in.

Look in the section where they sell fabric.


----------



## Zippy (Feb 14, 2010)

I think I will try to use my existing frame and clip the nylon bag to it. I saw the nylon bags for sale at my LFS when I was there today but didn't pick any up since I still have 1/2 box of Bio Bags.


----------



## choylifutsoccer (Jan 2, 2010)

Sweet! Thanks everyone! I will go find poly-fil the next time I go to Walmart. Unfortunately, there is no Walmart in this city, so I can't go very often.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

hey choylifutsoccer, im actually making my own too because my marineland 150 bio bags also cost a lot... (i shouldve went with the aquaclear filters!). What brand of charcoal did you buy? i saw about 3-4 different brands when i went to the LFS. Any suggestions?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

No need for charcoal unless removing meds or tannins from the water. But..if you still want to use it, any brand of active charcoal will do fine.


----------



## choylifutsoccer (Jan 2, 2010)

> hey choylifutsoccer, im actually making my own too because my marineland 150 bio bags also cost a lot... (i shouldve went with the aquaclear filters!). What brand of charcoal did you buy? i saw about 3-4 different brands when i went to the LFS. Any suggestions?


I actually haven't gotten it yet. But I don't think I'll use activated carbon for filter media. I've heard if you're not diligent with replacing the carbon, they'll leach the contaminants and such back out into the water. 

I'm still researching on what type of filter media would be best.


----------



## choylifutsoccer (Jan 2, 2010)

My friend gave me Chemi-pure Elite. That stuff costs 17 dollars...for one nylon bag full of filter media! 
I will try it in several weeks. 
Unfortunately, it says that media removes CO2, which may not be good for my plants.


----------



## Zippy (Feb 14, 2010)

I know you said you plan to not use charcoal in this tank. Do you think you will have tea colored water because of your piece of driftwood? 
I have a dark colored piece of driftwood in my 20 gal. (see my gallery). I use a good amount of charcoal in my canister filter and it is still a bit tea like. I really don't think I would like the effect without it.


----------



## choylifutsoccer (Jan 2, 2010)

The first time I used that piece of driftwood, it was releasing a lot of tannins and caused my water to turn pretty darn brown. I actually liked that effect, but decided to boil the driftwood anyway. It doesn't turn my water brown anymore. I have a bottle of Blackwater Extract by Tetra which basically does the same thing, but in a more controlled manner I guess. 

Honestly, I think regular water changes do a better job controlling the tannins than just activated carbon alone. Plus, you're supposed to do weekly water changes anyway, right?


----------

